# Capturing HD using DIRECTV2PC



## dmrick (Nov 24, 2008)

I am totally new at all of this stuff and so most everything I read just confuses me. In the past I have captured TV shows using my Pinnacle software/hardware. Now I want to capture hi-def programs and burn them onto DVD. My Pinnacle 12 software says it is capable of burning HD as well as BlueRay. My Nero sofware also says it will burn these formats. The problem is how to capture what you want to burn.

So far I am told that to use DIRECTV2PC I will need the DirecTV Plus HD DVR. I can then connect it to an Ethernet card on my computer using an Ethernet cable. I am told that you can then use the DIRECTV2PC software to watch programs on your computer. One tech said that you can only watch programs that you've recorded on the DirecTV Plus HD DVR.

My question is whether you can capture the HD program in HD so that you can then later edit and burn it to DVD? How does one go about doing this? How do you set this up?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dmrick said:


> I am totally new at all of this stuff and so most everything I read just confuses me. In the past I have captured TV shows using my Pinnacle software/hardware. Now I want to capture hi-def programs and burn them onto DVD. My Pinnacle 12 software says it is capable of burning HD as well as BlueRay. My Nero sofware also says it will burn these formats. The problem is how to capture what you want to burn.
> 
> So far I am told that to use DIRECTV2PC I will need the DirecTV Plus HD DVR. I can then connect it to an Ethernet card on my computer using an Ethernet cable. I am told that you can then use the DIRECTV2PC software to watch programs on your computer. One tech said that you can only watch programs that you've recorded on the DirecTV Plus HD DVR.
> 
> My question is whether you can capture the HD program in HD so that you can then later edit and burn it to DVD? How does one go about doing this? How do you set this up?


IIUC, both Pinnacle & Nero will do this with an incomming video stream such as with a TV input to your PC or from another DVD..

DirecTV2PC is a stand alone product that decodes the stream directly.

I'm pretty sure that neither of those programs can use DirecTV2PC as a source.

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"One doesn't". DirecTV2PC streams programing, but doesn't store it anywhere.
Using a video capture card and the analog outputs of the DVR is the only way to capture programing and then edit it to DVD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It is not possible to capture the stream and store it.


----------



## mkstretch (Aug 11, 2007)

I know this thread is old , but I have used a video capture program called fraps that captured the show I was playing through directv2pc. I believe it captures at whatever your max screen resolution is. The video looked pretty good to me.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

mkstretch said:


> I know this thread is old , but I have used a video capture program called fraps that captured the show I was playing through directv2pc. I believe it captures at whatever your max screen resolution is. The video looked pretty good to me.


This sort of topic is not allowed on these forums and the current version of directv2pc prevents you from using screen capture software like fraps anyway.


----------

